# Musician Wins $260,000 in Lawsuit Against Ex-Girlfriend Who Sabotaged Career



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 15, 2018)

Musician Wins $260,000 in Lawsuit Against Ex-Girlfriend Who Sabotaged Career
By Camila Domonoske/ World/ National Public Radio/ npr.org

"In the spring of 2014, Eric Abramovitz got the opportunity of a lifetime.

He just didn't know it.

Abramovitz was the victim of a deception that a Canadian judge called "despicable," as he granted Abramovitz $350,000 Canadian dollars (more than $260,000 U.S.) in damages.

Abramovitz is a gifted Canadian clarinetist who received national attention when he was still in his teens. As a student at McGill University, he applied for a spot — and a scholarship — at the prestigious Colburn Conservatory in Los Angeles, where he would study under the famed clarinet teacher Yehuda Gilad.

Only two spots open up per year, and they're seen as launching pads for elite careers. Competition is fierce. Abramovitz made it to the audition phase.

But in March 2014, he saw an email in his inbox telling him he had been rejected.

It was heartbreaking. He went through "some really dark, sad, angry days," he told BuzzFeed. His girlfriend at the time, Jennifer Lee, another musician at McGill, consoled him.

But Abramovitz's despair was born out of a lie — and Lee's comforting words were, in retrospect, "really sick," he told the site.

He had actually made it into the Colburn Conservatory...."





Roberto Machado Noa/LightRocket via Getty Images 


Richard


----------



## silentg (Jun 15, 2018)

Wow! How did he find out?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 15, 2018)

silentg said:


> Wow! How did he find out?



From the article:

"....Abramovitz spoke to the _National Post_ about the moment the wheels started turning:

"It was at his second audition before Gilad, in which they had a brief and strange interaction, when Gilad said, 'Why did you reject me?'

"It was a fair question. As Abramovitz put it, 'You don't reject him.' But having done nothing of the sort, Abramovitz asked in return, 'Why did you reject me?'

"They could not sort it out then and there, but over time, the wonder lingered. Another student of Gilad's asked him about it. Eventually, Abramovitz forwarded the fake [rejection] email to Gilad, who replied: 'I've never seen that in my life.'

" 'That's when I knew that something underhanded was afoot,' Abramovitz said. One day in 2015, he and a friend set about trying to gain access to the fake email account, and because Abramovitz and Lee once shared a computer, he knew one of her passwords, which he tried.

" 'Miraculously, it logged right in,' he said. Her email was listed as the recovery email, her phone was the recovery phone. 'We felt like Sherlock Holmes.' "....."


Richard


----------



## silentg (Jun 15, 2018)

Wow!


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 15, 2018)

This may be a case of 'winning', but if she doesn't have assets he can seize, he wins . . .nothing! It is up to him to collect his award. Sad but that's how it works.

Jim


----------



## am1 (Jun 15, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> This may be a case of 'winning', but if she doesn't have assets he can seize, he wins . . .nothing! It is up to him to collect his award. Sad but that's how it works.
> 
> Jim



Yes the system fails the people who are wronged.  Should be added to her tax bill with interest charged.  Or sent to jail. Surely a crime was committed.


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Jun 16, 2018)

At least he finally got the scholarship, his career is back on track and the ex-girlfriend is out of the picture.  What a complete lack of ethics and morals on the part of the ex-gf!!  He at least got moral vindication from the courts.  If she does not have the funds to pay the settlement (highly unlikely at her age), he may have recourse to a garnishment of part of her wages.  I hope so...she deserves it.


----------

